# RCMP traffic officer killed in two-vehicle accident   May 5, 2009



## ENGINEERS WIFE (5 May 2009)

RCMP traffic officer killed in two-vehicle accident
Updated Tue. May. 5 2009 5:39 PM ET

The Canadian Press

MILLET, Alta. -- RCMP have identified the Mountie who was killed in a traffic accident while on duty south of Edmonton.

Dead is Const. James Lundblad of the RCMP traffic unit based in Camrose.

Police say Lundblad died Tuesday after his marked RCMP car was hit by a grain truck at about 10 a.m. on Highway 2A near Millet.

Police say Lundblad was struck when making a u-turn to intercept another vehicle and died at the scene.

The driver of the grain truck was not physically injured.

Lundblad had served 7 1/2 years with RCMP, including a posting in Edson, Alta.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090505/rcmp_killed_090505/20090505?hub=TopStories


----------

